# Blue Roan and white coloration?



## bbredmom

Does anyone have a pic of this coloration? I'm looking to buy a pygmy of this type, but he doesn't have a pic. Of course I wont buy her sight unseen, but an idea of what she looks like would be cool. 

All I can find thru google are blue roan horses. Thanks!


----------



## artsy_farmgirl

blue roan looks a lot like agouti, perhaps that is what they meant by it? Here is a link to the recognized pygmy colorations http://npga-pygmy.com/resources/conform ... _chart.asp ...


----------



## liz

I know what you are talking about with the color, but please keep in mind that a pure bred pygmy will have some black on it's hooves, face and usually a dorsal stripe...if this little goat doesn't have the dark markings and is not registered, then you likel;y have a nigi/pygmy cross...I have a pic of what the blue roan and white is...my little buck, Teddy, would be considered a roan and white.


----------



## bbredmom

Oh, Teddy is beautiful! If she looks anything like that, with those colors, then I want her!


----------



## liz

Thank you! 
Teddy's mom is a nigi/pygmy....and his dad is my registered nigi.

I have had previous kids born out of Bootsies daughter Tilly that have had the white belt, but were mainly all agouti..

If you do see this doeling and want to get her...please keep in mind that she is a mini and your "big boy" should never be allowed to breed her.


----------



## capriola-nd

Here's a pic of Daisy Mae. She is one of our registered Pygmy does. She is registered as a grey agouti but she could also be called a "blue agouti." Really pretty color.


----------



## KW Farms

I know that color as a grey agouti, similar to a blue roan on horses though. Here's a few pics of some of our grey agouti pygmies,,,enjoy  .....


----------



## bbredmom

Oh, squee! They are all so beautiful! Now I really want to go see her...

But I have Boer crosses, and while they aren't massive goats, will they pic on one little goat? Should I get a little pygmy wether to keep her company?


----------



## capriola-nd

They would probably do as all goats do with newcomers. Fight and figure out who is on top. I would watch them closely though. We personally do not mix little and big goats, but I know of some who do, with success.

If you can get her a little Pygmy wether, that's a good idea. To keep her company. Can't wait to see her!


----------

